# [SOLVED] USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.



## knowles19 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a new Gateway SX2802 computer that came with a PS2 keybaord. I am trying to replace it with a Logitech illuminated USB keyboard. Even after I made sure BIOS USB Legacy Support was enabled, the USB keyboard isn't being read by the system. I can't put in the computer password or even click on the Delete key to reach the BIOS. The USB computer works fine once I reach Windows 7. The USB keyboard's accompanying Logitech software has been installed. But I have to boot every time with the old PS2 keyboard plugged in. I tried plugging the USB keyboard into a PS2 adapter and plugging that into the PS2 port, but that doesn't work either. I read elsewhere that this is an old problem, but I can't find a solution. Logitech and Gateway are so far unresponsive. Any ideas?


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

have you tried using different usb ports on the back of the computer, sometimes some computers like you to use the usb port in the top row and the one that refers to keyboard and mouse ie if k/b is on left then use left usb port and visa versa


----------



## knowles19 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

I have tried four of the eight USB ports, both front and back, and none works. Oddly, this computer came with a USB mouse. I plugged the keyboard into the port next to where the mouse is, but to no avail.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

have you tried the keyboard in another computer and booted it up see if the keyboard has some sort of fault in it???


----------



## SiaMenSiS (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

you may need to enable usb legacy support in your bios?


----------



## SiaMenSiS (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

oops, didn't read it properly, you already did, but did you save the config?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

check these enabled in the bios

pnp

usb on boot

usb highspeed/usb2


----------



## knowles19 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

I will check the USB keyboard on another computer with a PS2 keyboard boot. I have every confidence it's OK, however, because it works fine on my computer once I boot into Windows 7 with the PS2 keyboard.

In terms of the bios, dai, the options you quote (pnp, usb on boot, usb highspeed/usb2) don't appear on the bios that came with my computer: American Megatrends v02.66. copyright 1985-2009. Gateway says no bios upgrade is available. Should I purchase a different bios? If so, where and what, and how to install? Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

in my ami bios it is on the advanced tab under

usb configuration


----------



## knowles19 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

I checked again and my AMI BIOS simply doesn't have an advanced tab. I've messed around with computers for 25 years but I've never replaced or even upgraded a BIOS. I have no idea how to do it. Perhaps we should take this thread to the BIOS forum? Help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

do you see an option to disable the gateway logo screen [gui] on botup


----------



## knowles19 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

No. The Gateway splash screen contains the options to hit Delete to get into the BIOS or F12 to change the boot order.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

no if it is there 

it will be in the bios to disable it not on the actual gateway screen


----------



## knowles19 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

I found options in the advanced settings of my BIOS to make USB ports the first boot. But Windows 7 boots from my hard drive. So if I make USB ports the first boot option will that allow a USB keyboard to punch in my password before Windows actually boots? I will of course unplug the PS2 keyboard.

I see nowhere in advanced bios settings to disable the PS2 keyboard in the bios. Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

you need the setting

enable usb on boot


----------



## knowles19 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

Thank you, dai. Putting USB first in line for boot fixed the problem. I appreciate all your help and also the help that others offered. It's nice to have this problem resolved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: USB keyboard won't boot; system looking only for PS2 keyboard.*

glad you have it sorted


----------

